# Check with two payees



## GentleExpat (Oct 21, 2015)

I am new to this forum and thank you for your help in advance.

If I write a check and make it payable to "Mr. X or Mr. Y", do they need a joint account to deposit the check in Hong Kong?

I have been told that if I make the check payable to "Mr. X or Mr. Y" instead of "Mr. X and Mr. Y", either one of them can deposit the check into their own individual account in Hong Kong. Is it true?


----------



## Capstan (Sep 22, 2015)

Probably best to ask the bank that issues your cheque book.


----------

